# Need rear brake replacement writeup.



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok I have an 2002 audi a6 3.0ltr engine and I plan on replacing my rear pads and rotors but cant find a writeup anywhere. I wanted to know if this is something hard to do or not. So if you know of a writeup please post it on here.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Need rear brake replacement writeup. (twinrado)*

Ok guys after hrs of looking on the web I finally found this Pda file which will be helpful for someon who wants to do his/hers brakes at home because at the dealer ship it will cost over $500 to do the fronts and back. Hope you find this helpful.
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

No need to search for hours....
Tech Section in Audiworld has many DYIs on brake pad and rotor replacement. Maybe not C5-specific but the process for a B5 A4 or B5 Passat is the same as the C5 A6.
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/wheel139.shtml


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Need rear brake replacement writeup. (twinrado)*

VAGLinks Rule!
In future start searching on PlanetVAG.com (sig)








...sameless plug I know...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## sidespar (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Need rear brake replacement writeup. (twinrado)*

There are many different revisions of the rear rotors for this car. Make sure you order the right ones. You will need to rent the tool from Autozone that pushes the rear piston in.


----------

